# fuel issues with Massey 1130



## equinton (Sep 4, 2016)

have a 1130 with fuel issues. Changed fuel filters, all connections back to tank are tight, bled air out at filters and IP. can pump fuel with lift pump till it runs clear out bleed port on IP. But when i pressureize the system manually operating lift pump or with starter and then open up bleed port I get foamy fuel that eventually runs clear. Done this many times. motor will not start, of course. any ideas?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy equinton, welcome to the forum.

Once you get clear fuel to the injection pump, crack open the injection line connections at the injectors. Crank the engine till you get clean fuel there, then close the connections and she should start.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

What you are doing is a two person job on the Massey. One person has to crank the engine over while the other handles the bleeding process. Once the fuel is clear to the pump, close the bleeder valve and move to the longest injector line and crack it open at the injector end. Once it is clear of bubbles, tighten it down and go the next line.

It may be necessary to quit cranking to let the starter cool during this process, just be sure any opened bleeders or lines are closed before stopping the cranking.

The same issue of being sure the lines are closed before the pumping stops is also true of the manual primer.

Once two of the engine's injectors are receiving air free fuel, the tractor will start and run roughly as it clears the remaining lines on its own.

If you get it running smoothly and then it air locks again once it is stopped, go back to the line before the injection pump and be sure the O rings and seals are in good shape so no air infiltration can take place.


----------



## equinton (Sep 4, 2016)

thanks guys. I will try cracking lines at injectors. One other puzzling thing. I can get clear fuel out of the lower bleed port on the IP, but not out of the upper bleed port. Even after cranking several times. Should also add that the tractor ran fine after i replaced the filters and bled the lines long enough for me to bushog 3 ac


----------



## equinton (Sep 4, 2016)

*equinton*

well i cracked the lines at the injectors and it started after the third one and smoothed out. Idled for for about 20 min and then started surging again, stronger and stronger until the motor stopped. I think it is clear now that i have an air leak some where. I will try to find it.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Another possibility is that you have a blockage somewhere in the fuel system. Disconnect the fuel line from the tank at the inlet to the filter to check that you have free flow of fuel. A trickle flow is not good enough. You may have dirt in the tank blocking flow. Or you may have a fuel screen in the tank or somewhere in the system before the filter.

What happens when you have a blockage is that the pump becomes starved for fuel and it builds a strong suction which causes air to enter the system through connections. It can run for a short time (15 mins or so) on the reserve built up in the filter/system, then it runs short of fuel and dies. 

Check it out.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Sounds as if you have it pretty much isolated to the diaphragm on the mechanical transfer pump, also sometimes called a lift pump. 

It is a good idea to check the fuel lines and connections all the way to the tank, and the fitting in the tank for any obstruction since you will be opening that line anyway.

Sixbales has a good suggestion, as if there is an obstruction in the tank fitting and there are old fuel hoses in use, or a perforated diaphragm on the transfer pump, it will suck air and air lock the injection pump.


----------

